# One of my Favorites



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

The original ``Pocket Rocket``

Of all the wire frame slingshots, this is by far, my favorite one.

I have it set up with Trumark ,tapered tubes...and it is fast.

With the low profile forks...it is accurate.

Made in the USA


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, a good one for sure Bud!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice. Do they still make these?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice. Do they still make these?


I don`t think they make these any more, but I seen a couple on ebay for sale.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I always had to bend the brace to make it fit. But, Yeah. for a commercial shooter it hooked a lot of us into the game.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Nice. Do they still make these?


*They still have them on their website, Marksman.com, Model 3055. I don't care for the magnetic pouch they come with but the frame is quite accurate. Also, I have one for sale in my Ten Slingshots ad.*


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Nice. Do they still make these?
> ...


As far as I know,

These were made in the 70`s and started out as ``Rodgers Rockets``

I don`t think Trumark had any thing to do with it.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The picture of wristrocket with the green swirl paterned handle is the same and first slingshot i ever shot.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

bunnybuster said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...





bunnybuster said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > NaturalFork said:
> ...


*You're right, bunnybuster. I didn't look close enough at the original pic and just started in about Marksman. My apologies. Also, I have one of those 'Pocket Rockets' for sale in my ad. With some minor changes, Marksman copied the Pocket Rocket and launched their wrist rocket. I have both and they're fun, accurate 'lil shooters.*


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That is one of the true classics. I have a Trumark however, mine has the solid metal wrist brace. As in the forks, handle and wrist brace are all one piece of bent metal. Durable as all get out, but even with the attached small foam ring that goes over the metal wrist brace part, it sure does dig into your forearm. I looked at the Crossman (I believe that's the manufacturer) but the cheap plastic part that forms the wrist brace looked like it would fail easily so I didn't buy it.


----------

